# HELP! IN DESPERATE NEED OF FITNESS HELP!!



## DAHOK987 (7 Apr 2014)

Hello Army.ca!!

I have been a sworn in member of the Canadian Armed Forces for 11 days now, and am totally freaking out about Basic Training, which I leave for in 19 days. I was never a physically inclined kid, I lived in a neighborhood where the other kids were at least 10 years older than me, and I had no friends that lived close by. So, the couch and TV became my best friend. It remained that way from birth through high school, and I have become overweight and lazy.

I joined Sea Cadets when I was 12 years old however, so I am not completely hopeless, and I have been dreaming of a Career in the RCN for years. All I know right now is, I get majorly winded when I try to run. I can continue running most of the time, but I make really nasty breathing sounds, I know its my lungs screaming for air.

I hate to say it, but I am preying to got I get put into the Fitness program. Being around likeminded people and instructors, is really my only chance. I can maybe do 3 pushups, for situps I am pretty good, 15-20 with a 10 second break between reps. I can do absolutely no pull-ups or chin-ups. 

I am dedicated to doing all I can do to have a successful career in the CAF. I know I don't have time to get into shape for BMQ, with just over 2 weeks of civilian life, but could I get some tips on ways to improve on my current standard, so that I can at least be able to get into Warrior Prep?

Any help would be greately appreciated, its my dream, and I want to live it!!

L.J.A Austin
Ordinary Seaman (Recruit) (ON LEAVE)
Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School
St. Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec
Canada


----------



## MacIssac (7 Apr 2014)

What have you been doing for the last 11 days? lol


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Apr 2014)

Harsh reality time

Your inherent laziness is YOUR PROBLEM, and yours alone.  Your exposure to the CAF during your time in cadets, should have at least given you a slight inclination that perhaps, maybe just maybe you should get your @$$ motivated to start improving your fitness levels BEFORE you even friggen applied.  The fact you are hoping to get put into warrior platoon, or whatever it's called immediately upon arrival at St. Jean speaks volumes about your character and motivation.

It is also quite apparent that you expect others to solve your damn problems for you instead of taking a modicum of responsibility for your own predicament as there is AN ENTIRE SUB FORUM DEDICATED TO PHYSICAL FITNESS.   You will not have your hand held here, and I PRAY TO ODIN, you will not have your hand held in St. Jean.

Locked.


----------

